# canvas for 67 camper?



## Forcast (Apr 15, 2014)

I was given and I took just for fun a 1967 trail king fold out camper, it needs a new canvas, how do I go about finding that?


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Do an internet search first to see if some one sells replacements. 
Failing that look for a canvas shop in your local area.

 Al


----------



## Forcast (Apr 15, 2014)

thanks


----------



## paqcrewmama (Oct 6, 2012)

You might try talking to camper repair place. Your canvas might measure the same as current pop outs and you can replace with that if you aren't aiming for a true restore. Another place to try is a shop that does convertibles and upholstery repair as they have the sewing machines capable of heavy sewing.


----------



## arcticow (Oct 8, 2006)

Maybe even try a tarp shop that makes custom sizes... My 2 cents...


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

I remember hearing YEARS ago, that you could buy the pattern for the canvas. 

If you can't find one and MOST of your canvas is still there, I know some shoemakers will sew things that are NOT shoes....maybe they could use your old canvas for a pattern, and sew on their heavy-duty machine.

Mon


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

a boat tailor can make just about anything your looking for , they make custom canopies and sail covers custom boat covers and soft cabins all the time and have materials that will do better with years of sun that simple canvas


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Repeat* Canvas shop* *listed in the yellow pages.*

they make custom canopies and sail covers custom boat covers and soft cabins all the time and have materials that will do better with years of sun. Truck tarps, custom covers for trucks and cars, covers for tractors and snowmobiles and replacing the canvas on campers

 Al


----------



## skidsareforkids (Nov 16, 2013)

http://www.bearcreekcanvas.com/


----------



## Forcast (Apr 15, 2014)

thanks little more than I thought it would cost


----------



## Chief Cook (Apr 24, 2011)

Just a heads up! We got a 1969 StarCraft camper that DH's father had a new top made for it. After all those years the canvas was pretty shot. He took it to Hobbs, NM to a camper dealer that did repairs. Sounds good, huh? Well, they used new canvas and used the old canvas pieces for the pattern! I really wish that they had laid the canvas out in the sun and wet it down good, let it dry, and then make the new cover. Guess what happened the first time it rained on the new cover...Yep, it shrunk so bad that the door doesn't fit very well anymore. Thank goodness for Duct Tape! LOL I am going to pick up some more canvas and wet it real good and let it dry in the sun, then take it to an embroidery shop and have 1969 StarCraft embroidered on it. Then find a good auto upholstery shop and get the canvas fixed around the door. This little camper is very special to us since we took it on our honeymoon, black bear hunting, just about 32 years ago! Hope you get to have lots of good memories with your camper!


----------



## Forcast (Apr 15, 2014)

I remember as a kid my parents had this same year and make. It was so much fun as a kid I hope to get it up and working by next summer and take the grand babies camping if only in the yard.


----------

